
The Problem With Windows 8 - petrel
http://mashable.com/2012/12/26/windows-8-problem/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mashable%2Ftech+%28Mashable+%C2%BB+Tech%29
======
bdfh42
I talked to some IT directors here in the UK. They are of the opinion that a
well speced Windows 8 device that combines the utility of a Tablet and a
notebook PC will be of great interest to them for all staff who work away from
their desks.

So they will buy such devices for the sales people - in substantial numbers
because they will be able to meet the demands for tablets while also
delivering the pre-existing corporate apps.

I also noted during a visit to a local electronics outlet that all of the PCs
(all formats) being sold are running Windows 8. The OS may be a bit of a mess
but it looks great in the demo (especially on a touch screen) and people will
buy it. In the store, Windows 8 looks better than the Apple offering - and the
price is a lot less.

------
petrel
I installed Windows 8 on my notebook. It works great, looks great, have many
useful applications, though not too many, but there will be more as time
passes. I can use the traditional desktop with one click and never thought
anything complicated with the new tile interface. Don't know why the tech
bloggers find it more complicated the the general peoples? Tech bloggers are
creating more confusion than the OS itself.

